# Another fogger/dry ice question



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I use the pvc fog chiller. In the past I've simply used frozen water bottles to load into the pipe and cool the fog. It works "okay".
Would I get better results by loading chunks of dry ice into the pipe? Any risk of the pipe cracking due to the temp of the dry ice?
I really want killer fog this year and looking for ways to ramp it up. TIA


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

IMO dry is the bomb when it comes to low lying fog. I am not sure about cracking the pipe.but when I put dry ice into my machine (made of aluminum) the metal screams loudly as it fights the expansion and contraction from the sudden temp difference.

I like the fact that I have no water run off with dry ice. Make sure you buy plenty...it dissipates fast. I use 100lbs for 4 fog machines on Halloween night.


----------

